# Moser Baer DVD-R, any good??



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi all,

I've been watching and intend to win this auction on eBay *cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5187925777 for MBI DVD-R media. Would greatly appreciate any input from users of MBI. If possible please post screeshots of Nero transfer quality tests.

Should I buy this media. Apparently I have 2 days to decide. Speak now or forever hold your peace   

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 23, 2005)

Mostly their discs are good and pretty cheap but i heard that there are many fakes of moserbaer so make sure before buying it.

Anyway it is better to buy such things directly , I think 1 DVD-R will cost 30rs


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 23, 2005)

Pretty good, as a matter of fact among the better discs available in india. Go for them since i have used quite a lot of them and no coasters till now.


----------



## adorablesrini (Apr 23, 2005)

I hav used loads of Moser Baer DVD's and they all turned out gr8!! (I even used those Princo DVD's and til now none of them failed.so if u r burnin sensitive data go 4 Moser else try out the cheaper alternatives!)

I lamington Road (Mumbai)Moser Baers were 40bucks a piece and Prince was 20.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 23, 2005)

moserbaer is a nice brand to have ur faith on ... 
nd frm the ebay link u provided ... they r plain discs...WITHOUT ny markings on them ... so BEWARE....cud be a hoax....!!


----------



## mamba (Apr 23, 2005)

moser baer working gud 4 me . got a 10 disc spindle 4 Rs 350


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 23, 2005)

Moser baer costs rs. 40 here in chennai and others  like scorpio, next-gen and unbranded costs rs. 15. I have burned more than 40 disks and no coasters till now. So for me, it never matter whether it is moser baer or a 15rs. DVD


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. Yeah, I'm a bit worried about fakes, but the deal is too good to pass.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Moser baer costs rs. 40 here in chennai and others  like scorpio, next-gen and unbranded costs rs. 15. I have burned more than 40 disks and no coasters till now. So for me, it never matter whether it is moser baer or a 15rs. DVD



Drgrudge - It's not about coasters. For me it's about - 

1 Compatibility - should work well on my standalone dvd players, and my ps2. 

2 Integrity - Should work fine 6 months to 1 year down the line. Princo's, Shintaros have died on me, some within 6 months, no scratches immaculate condition.

I can swear by Riteks (G04's). Have 110+ written over 1.5 years no probs at all.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 23, 2005)

A note on Princo

*Princo has been accused of manufacturing fake TDK media*

*www.tdk-europe.presscentre.com/corp/Releases/release.asp?ReleaseID=1215&NID=Press Releases


----------



## TheKing (Apr 25, 2005)

hi,
if u read the reviews of DVD writers @ cdfreaks, while reviewing them they check writing quality of the writer as well as that of the media. I have read most of their DVD writer reviews and 99% say MoserBaer India makes awsome DVDs.

These blanks Rock.

Njoy!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 25, 2005)

*Moserbaer Rocks*

hi,
if u read the reviews of DVD writers @ cdfreaks, while reviewing them they check writing quality of the writer as well as that of the media. I have read most of their DVD writer reviews and 99% say MoserBaer India makes awsome DVDs.

These blanks Rock as good if not better than Ritek medias.

Njoy!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 25, 2005)

Moserbaer's as good if not better than Ritek medias. Moserbaer DVD-Rs rock.

NJoy!


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 25, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Moser baer costs rs. 40 here in chennai and others  like scorpio, next-gen and unbranded costs rs. 15. I have burned more than 40 disks and no coasters till now. So for me, it never matter whether it is moser baer or a 15rs. DVD


Do a advanced scan of the dvd-rs and u will know. The next time u wont buy these el-cheapo dvdrs. Also most of them become unreadable say after a certain number of times. Thats the major diff between bad and good media.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Apr 25, 2005)

i got a 10 DVD-R Moser baer spindle from chd for 450/-..

Anyways my question is, when burning as data DVD it displays only 4.38 GB of space instead of 4.7 GB..is it ok??

Hitesh Gupta


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 26, 2005)

hitesh_hg said:
			
		

> Anyways my question is, when burning as data DVD it displays only 4.38 GB of space instead of 4.7 GB..is it ok??
> 
> Hitesh Gupta



Here's your answer (courtesy, the good guys at Plextor)

Why do I only get about 4.38GB on a DVD disc instead of the 4.7GB advertised by the vendor?

DVD media has the same capacity conversion confusion suffered by users trying to find out the correct capacity of their hard drives. Vendors compute storage size in a decimal value, while computers compute storage in a binary value. One megabyte (MB) of hard drive storage is computed by the vendor as 1 x 106, or 1,000,000. Computers are binary systems, seeing a megabyte as 1 x 220, or 1,048,576 bytes.

In a CD or DVD, a percentage of the disc is taken up by overhead, i;e. link blocks, track information, reserved areas for video title, etc., and takes up some of the user data area , but may not be part of the output data stream. In the case of a DVD, this is approximately 1 MB.

So a DVD disc advertised by the vendor as 4.7GB (decimal) is displayed by computer applications as approximately 4.38GB: (4,700,000,000 Ã· 1,048,576) - 1MB = 4.38GB.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 29, 2005)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What advanced scan are you talking about?
Even I buy MoserBaer's and am intrested in checking if their authentic or not.
The MoserBaers that I get have a blue dye which leads me to believe that they may not be of ideal quality because best quality media have silver or gold dyes.

btw, which brand of RW's (both +RW & -RW) do most of you buy and what is the cost?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 29, 2005)

To check authenticity, read the ATIP code using Nero Info Tool. Now compare it with an online repository to see what manufacturer the code belongs to. Just type the code in google.

This is not fool proof as fakes produced by Princo had TDK ATIP codes.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 29, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> To check authenticity, read the ATIP code using Nero Info Tool. Now compare it with an online repository to see what manufacturer the code belongs to. Just type the code in google.
> 
> This is not fool proof as fakes produced by Princo had TDK ATIP codes.


Okay so i got the ATIP code. Now which site do I go to find out if it is authentic?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 29, 2005)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Keith Sebastian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is it?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 29, 2005)

MBIPG101 R04


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 29, 2005)

This is Moser Baer India DVD+R. Certified at 4X, but OK till 8X. 

Memorex sells these el cheapo discs as 8X DVD+R overseas, in cake packs of 50 discs (branded as Memorex). Costs an equivalent of INR 25 per disc.

DVD Identifier should return these results. Download DVD Identifier at 
*DVD.Identifier.CDfreaks.com


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unique Disc Identifier : [DVD+R:MBIPG101-R04-001]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disc & Book Type : [DVD+R] - [DVD-ROM]
Manufacturer Name : [Moser Baer India Ltd.]
Manufacturer ID : [MBIPG101]
Media Type ID : [R04]
Product Revision : [001]
Blank Disc Capacity : [2,295,104 Sectors = 4,482.6MB = 4.38GB (4.70GB)]
Recording Speeds : [1x , 2.4x , 4x , 6x-8x]

** INFO : Hex Dump Of 'Media Code'-Block Listed Below
** INFO : 4-Byte Header Preceding 'Media Code'-Block Discarded
** INFO : Format 11h (Method 1) - ADIP Information
0000 : a1 0f 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 26 05 3f 00 00 00 00 .........&.?....
0010 : 00 00 03 4d 42 49 50 47 31 30 31 52 30 34 01 38 ...MBIPG101R04.8
0020 : 23 54 37 12 02 42 6e 02 a8 6b 15 15 0b 0b 08 08 #T7..Bn..k......
0030 : 01 19 1b 0c 0c 0c 0d 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0040 : 01 00 38 38 02 2d 65 1c 06 2e 23 10 04 1e 1d 01 ..88.-e...#.....
0050 : 00 00 02 2d 65 1c 06 2e 23 10 04 1e 1d 01 00 00 ...-e...#.......
0060 : 02 00 54 70 02 2f 64 67 20 14 0b 0b 01 20 00 00 ..Tp./dg .... ..
0070 : 00 00 02 42 5d 66 20 14 0b 0b 01 20 00 00 00 32 ...B]f .... ...2
0080 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0090 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00a0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00b0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00c0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00d0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00e0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00f0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0100 : 00 00 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. 


The pack I won on eBay (see start of this discussion) is DVD-R and costs approx the same, but with shipping. It's INR 1450 for 50, so in fact it's cheapers than 25 bucks per pop 

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for that link.
But how did you use the software to find out the manufacturer of my DVD's? Dosen't the software require the DVD to be present in the drive? I didn't see any option for manually entering the code.

I'm asking my cousin to get me these Ridata DVD+RW's from US.
*www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817132339

They cost 18$ including shipping for a 25 pack spindle.
How do I verify that the quality is good?


----------



## AlienTech (Apr 30, 2005)

Liteon drives do not burn Moser Baer -R disks properly due to a bug. but it seems to burn them @ 2x okay. MBI is one of the largest makers of Cd's in the world and you can find them under many brands. They use the same die and machines from Mitsubishi chemicals who also have a large chemical plant in India.

50 disks for 1200 seems about the right price. Its what I buy them for now. I used to pay rs 1000 for 25 an year ago.  The +R's only come as original MBI instead of OEM MBI (OEm sometimes has no name sticker or they give it 3rd party names) and I paid rs 1000 for 10. But they burn great.

I burnt about 1000 DVDs of all makes and got 100-200 coasters, of course I did not know at the time why. But your DRIVE is more important than the disks.

In India at least, MBI disks are much better than elcheapo Chinese disks. Even those el cheapo swiss disks like pomsi, or Korean like optodisks (samsung etc). Japanese DVDs are the best in the world like Fuji, Yuden etc. Sony disks are sometimes made in Europe and are crap. They also use Ricoh/tdk/jvc japan etc.. Which are great.

Oh yea, I today noticed I got a fungus infection. ARGH!!!!!!!!!! Seems the fungus will eat the silver from the edges and the disks become unplayable. So keep the disks in an environmental controlled dry place. If my original expensive DVD's ($25-$50) are going bad after 3-4 years then writables wont last long. Teh fungus will wrap writables really fast, also humidity will wrap the disks. I kept MBI disks for tests and 6 months later, the top paint is like waving. IE it looks the paint is peeling but it just bunches up like when you throw oil paint on the floor and it creates think and thick covering.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 1, 2005)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Thanks for that link.
> But how did you use the software to find out the manufacturer of my DVD's? Dosen't the software require the DVD to be present in the drive? I didn't see any option for manually entering the code.
> 
> I'm asking my cousin to get me these Ridata DVD+RW's from US.
> ...



I have a few Memorex lying around at home. Picked up at MSY (Melbourne, Australia). Won't work on my PS2 and standalone, but fine on PC.

Get those Ridata (Ritek) as they're pretty good. Get DVD-R's, DVD-RW's for better compatibility with standalones.

Keith


----------



## lavan_joy (May 1, 2005)

I am a moser baer user for more than 5 months. I didn't get a problem upto last week.

Last week I purchased 20 DVD-R  ( 10  x2 cake box)

The problem is:
 The written dvds won't work on DVD writers. But it works with SONY DVD ROM. I don't understand what is the problem!!!
I tried with many DVD writers


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 1, 2005)

lavan_joy - If possible post results from DVD identifier (*DVD.Identifier.CDfreaks.com) for both current and previous batch discs.

Keith


----------



## kaysquare (May 4, 2005)

I use HP 4x DVD+R. I got them from US and they are made by CMC Magnetics. I see that HP DVD's marketed in india are made by Moser Baer. 

Does anyone own a liteon DVD drive. If so can they post / compare Kprobe results of MBI media with the best out there??


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 6, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I've been watching and intend to win this auction on eBay *cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5187925777 for MBI DVD-R media. Would greatly appreciate any input from users of MBI. If possible please post screeshots of Nero transfer quality tests.
> 
> ...



I just recieved the 50's pack. They're not Moser Baer at all. The DVD Manufacturer ID is MCC 00RG200. These happen to be made by Mitsubishi Chemical Corporation.

Quite happy as I'm sure they're way better than Moser. On checking at videohelp.com I found that these discs are rebadged as Apple,  Pioneer,  TDK and  Verbatim (DataLifePlus) among others.

Keith


----------

